# Should I get the XD Tac or Gov 1911 45acp?



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got 2 1911's Colt Officer's and S.A. Champion both .45's.Just got thru reading Americian Handgunner writeup on Springfields new Tac 45,and looks like a great gun.I'm 6'3" and want a CCW and 14rds of 45acp sounds good. Anyone have both to give a side by side review?J.R.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Granted, it will cost more than the XD in 45, but wait and buy that new HK 45 - it will be out later this year. It looks sweet  :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

J.R. said:


> I got 2 1911's Colt Officer's and S.A. Champion both .45's.Just got thru reading Americian Handgunner writeup on Springfields new Tac 45,and looks like a great gun.I'm 6'3" and want a CCW and 14rds of 45acp sounds good. Anyone have both to give a side by side review?J.R.


I'm 6'5" and I wouldn't want to CCW a XD Tactical. Depending on the day, I find the 4 inch barrel of my XD service sometimes annoying. Adding an extra inch would not be my choice. IMO, if you want a .45 and want the XD, look at the new XD45 compact. http://springfield-armory.com/xd.php?model=23 It would be my choice if I wanted to carry another 4" barrel, but right now, I'm leaning towards something shorter.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Todd,just re-read my post and I have had a CCW for several years.I carry both the 3 1/2" COLT and 4 1/4" S.A. with no problems at all during cold months in Va ,so will the extra 3/4" make that big a diffrence?. Summer time it's a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm.. 
Shipwreck,just left H&K web page,are you talking about the USP45 CT? If I get a 45 pistol with a threaded barrel,it will just scream for a Suppressor:smt083 or am I missing the boat and H&K is making a 1911? J.R.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Todd,just re-read my post and I have had a CCW for several years.I carry both the 3 1/2" COLT and 4 1/4" S.A. with no problems at all during cold months in Va ,so will the extra 3/4" make that big a difference?


You'd be best to strap on a 5" and see. Everybody's different. I know for me, the 4" barrel gets annoying (keeps digging into me) after a while; especially when a spend a lot of the time sitting in the car. That's why I know my next CCW gun will be shorter than 4" and I definitely feel that the 3/4" or 1" will make a difference. But it's all personal preference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Todd,just re-read my post and I have had a CCW for several years.I carry both the 3 1/2" COLT and 4 1/4" S.A. with no problems at all during cold months in Va ,so will the extra 3/4" make that big a diffrence?. Summer time it's a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm..
> Shipwreck,just left H&K web page,are you talking about the USP45 CT? If I get a 45 pistol with a threaded barrel,it will just scream for a Suppressor:smt083 or am I missing the boat and H&K is making a 1911? J.R.


HK is coming out w/ a brand new gun this year. I do not think its on the website... Let me try and find some shot show pics for ya....


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Just my thoughts*

If it's going to be a carry handgun and I was buying again the XD-45 Service 4" would be my choice. And I did buy one. I trust it with my life shooting any type of Ammo. And I have Kimber 1911s. And at about $500 the XD-45 Service is a bargin. Now on the subject of the HKs Just bought a USP Compact .45 and have yet had time to shoot it. But from what I can see in looking it over and what I have read from others owning this small handgun and other HK larger ones. I really think it's the handgun I will carry.:smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Here is the HK45 ship was talking about. Looks like a sweet gun!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

For the money I'd go with the XD 45. You might look into the HK USP 45 since your a big guy. I have both and have to say I like the XD better.


----------

